# Board suggestions for a tall girl with big feet?



## LenaBeana (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys! I started snowboarding this season, I'm totally hooked, so now I'm ready to ditch the rental boards and get my own. I am 5'10", wear women's size 10 boots, and am ~190lbs right now (currently working my ass off to get to a healthy weight, started at 235, hoping to at least be down in the 170s by next season). I have been riding in a 149 Head rental board up to this point. Almost all of my riding will be done at Cataloochee, so I doubt this board will ever see much pow. I'm planning to mostly spend my time carving, maybe a little buttering, pretty sure I won't be doing any park.

I'm definitely open to any and all specific board suggestions, but I also have some questions about what I'm looking for in general in a used board. I'm planning on driving to Asheville this weekend to get some boots and look at used boards/bindings and want to be sure I know which features are a must, regardless of brand/model. Right now, I am linking turns pretty well, but I feel like I have to be _reeeally careful_ with making sure the board goes flat in between switching edges to avoid catching an edge and busting my butt. I am hoping this is at least partially due to riding a beat up camber rental board? Will a rocker board make my life easier, or will it be too hard to hold an edge in the slushy/icy/lumpy conditions that I'm gonna be dealing with a lot in NC? What about the boards that are flat in the middle and rockered at the tips, are these a good compromise?

Also, as far as used boards, how old is too old? Has a board from 2008 probably already had it, or could I get a few more years out of it? Am I better off buying an old board that's a nicer brand/model, or a brand new cheaper brand board?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## LenaBeana (Mar 3, 2014)

Also, any thoughts about these two packages? I can't find much info about the brands, but the price is right...

New 2014 Mystic Women&apos;s Snowboard Package with Mystic Bindings Ride On | eBay

New 2013 Siren Theory Snowboard Package Mystic Bindings Ride On | eBay


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

Great timing. Now is the time for deals on new gear thus it's unlikely you'll have to get used gear if you want to stay within a certain budget.

If you're interested in the Camp Seven or Siren boards, PM WiredSport; they are a member here. The Wired guy is super helpful and will definitely steer you in the right direction. 

Your boot size and how it relates to waist width might be the tricky part for board sizing but Wired will certainly cover that with you. 

If you don't know already, try on as many boots as possible and get the ones that best fit your feet.

Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

sounds like you're riding mostly groomers so a medium to softer flex camber board should be fine for you. 149 sounds way too short though you should be around a 156-159 range. A rocker board will be more forgiving but not as satisfying to carve with. Also they won't be as poppy and fun to ride. 

As for getting a really old board, sometimes its worth it and sometimes no. It's the end of season sale time right now, for example I was able to grab a pretty nice park board for $200 brand new versus getting a beat up used board it was a no brainer. But generally if you buy a used name brand board they are good to ride for a long time. Especially from people who put 5 days a season on their gear.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

One of the first boards I purchased for the ole' lady was a Siren Deliah. It was an absolute piece of crap. She wanted it because it was pretty. It saw two days on the mountain and was already falling apart, I'd steer clear of that brand. It now gathers dust in the corner.

She weighs a little less than you but we have been very happy with this board, and at $100 bucks it's a steal and brand new to boot.

New Flow Venus 155 Womens Intermediate Snowboard + Burton Scraper 2013 Ret$319

or if you prefer the black theme

http://www.snowdealsnow.com/servlet/the-25408/New-Flow-Venus-155/Detail

and some bindings

http://www.snowdealsnow.com/servlet/the-25342/New-Flow-Minx-White/Detail

Use code sdn5 for some extra cash off. You won't be disappointed. Should fit your feet fine, nice catch free friendly profile and a great size for you at your current weight and even better when you get down to your target weight. We ride Cataloochie often and this board has been a great confidence builder for her. Much more forgiving than the old camber profiles I started her on (my old boards) and it really helped her link her turns better.

This would be a far better setup in terms of quality then either of those you linked and cheaper to boot.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha!! I started out riding at Cataloochee and Wolf Laurel!! Grew up in Asheville, NC.

Welcome to the forum. 

Check out the following sites.

www.evo.com
www.backcountry.com
www.dogfunk.com
www.steepandcheap.com
www.seshday.com

If you can wait until end of season by riding rentals you will get crazy good prices on new gear for 50 to 60% off!

As for profile look for a something with both rocker and camber.

Here is where im alittle sketchy hope soe other members can help out here.. you are a decent size.. taller and bigger then most girls so you maybe able to ride a mans board. I def think 156cm if not 158cm check these out great prices top quality boards.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard...7/rossignol-templar-magtek-snowboard-2013.jpg
http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard...7/rossignol-templar-magtek-snowboard-2013.jpg

but for the price that rossi is killer!

bindings. It looks like you are medium size binding.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard...nowboard-bindings-women-s-2013-white-blue.jpg
http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard...x#image=57751.Color.Hardgoods_Black_Image.jpg
http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard...x#image=59383.Color.Hardgoods_White_Image.jpg

Like I said im not sure if a mans board is too much for you but honestly I do not think so.. good luck shred hard!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You should look at men's boards.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

^+1 What he said.

You are of a size and weight that allows you to consider the entire range of what is out there. 

My daughter is a little lighter than you, not quite as tall, but is currently riding a 154 Jones MT and loves it. She was riding a 152 Burton Feelgood Flying V and finds the Jones so much more stable. Most women's boards are not designed for your weight.

As for length of board, 155 to 159 is where you should be looking.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Since ur beginning and non-pow...stay closer to the 154-155 range in med stiff range for mens...if womens boards go with stiff flex


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

proto













tenchar


----------



## LenaBeana (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the input! I rented a 151 Burton Cruzer from a local shop this weekend instead of getting the usual board from Cataloochee. It looked like crap, and I had to complain about the bindings three times in a row before the dude gave me a board with bindings that were actually securely attached to the board, BUT, it was waaaaay more fun to ride. Definitely would not recommend that shop to anyone for rentals though. Most of their stuff was falling apart, and they didn't seem to care. Also pretty sure one of my toenails is gonna fall off after spending a day in their boots.

Spent a day shopping and discovered that the selection of snowboards and gear is pretty sad in this area :/ I gave in and ordered a pair of boots online and I'm praying they fit. Only found one shop that had a women's boot in a 10 and they were uncomfortable and purple.

sclogger - I went ahead and ordered the Flow Venus you suggested. The graphics are sweet, and it was a great price. After seeing the big difference between one crappy rental board and a slightly less crappy rental board, I went home and ordered that night


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

You'll love it I, my better half just got back from snowshoe and had a blast. She just got done telling me how she was flying down the mountain, linking turns left and right. Anything that helps her get down the mountain faster is a win for me! I'm sure it will be more than enough board for her for several years to come.

But sure to let us know how it rides!


----------

